# LPG near Denia



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Could anyone tell me please we're the nearest lpg garage is please near Denia. It's very hard to look myself on a very slow wifi connection, and on a small iPhone screen so would appreciate any help.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The nearest to you is either Valencia or Alicante,Repsol Valencia,12 calle de gremis.Alicante,Cred Rebasa UN,Av de la Universidad.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

According to my sat nav Alicante and Valencia are both 82km away.

Alicante N38.30300, W000.52734

Valencia Carrer Del Gremis N39.4573031, W0.408833

Alan.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for replies. Heading towards Alicante so will check it out and refill.


----------

